# ISO a gluten-free biscuit recipe



## Ari-elf (Nov 25, 2007)

Heya! I've just recently been diagnosed as a celiac, and I'm looking for a good biscuit recipe. 

Thanks in advance!

~Ari


----------



## Bilby (Nov 26, 2007)

Gluten free - Recipe collections - Taste.com.au

This is a link to gluten free recipes from Taste, a collection of Australian publications under the one website. There are pages of recipes, not just sweet things either. Good luck!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2007)

And, here are some more gluten free biscuit recipes


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 26, 2007)

Cheers guys, thanks!


----------

